# My new brand what do you guys think? Its selling so far



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Hello everyone I got my blanks and I jumped in. It took lots of measuring and took about 3 hours for 4 shirts the first time around. Now I can do it way faster. 

So I already made the money it cost to acquire the shirts. I under estimated myself. It feels good because I did not go in thinking I would sell a lot. And sold more than I thought I would in a day. 11 in a day and made 6 more to sell tomorrow (all already paid for). And have about same amount to sell over the weekend. I also have more than this amount buying next week. I have a site but it is not up yet I will need to get more shirts before accepting orders.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Curious, how are you selling these?

I've had a few random sales from people seeing me wearing one of my shirts, but I haven't actually tried to market in person, on the street, whatever.

I just turned my site on this month, but won't be doing any online marketing until next month (some advertising is clearly required to get results online).


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

is there a link?


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I am selling them at my job for now. So far only sold to people on my floor. I will also start selling to friends in the neighborhood. It's urban hip hop scene so I guess that's why it's easier to sell to friends.


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO (Mar 22, 2014)

Itsallaboutp said:


> Hello everyone I got my blanks and I jumped in. It took lots of measuring and took about 3 hours for 4 shirts the first time around. Now I can do it way faster.
> 
> So I already made the money it cost to acquire the shirts. I under estimated myself. It feels good because I did not go in thinking I would sell a lot. And sold more than I thought I would in a day. 11 in a day and made 6 more to sell tomorrow (all already paid for). And have about same amount to sell over the weekend. I also have more than this amount buying next week. I have a site but it is not up yet I will need to get more shirts before accepting orders.


We never saw a link or pictures of the line...


----------

